# What steps do you take to protect your health?



## Gael (Mar 22, 2014)

What do you do for yourself to try to ensure better health?


----------



## rkunsaw (Mar 22, 2014)

I eat natural food and avoid chemical laden, man made "foods" as much as possible. I get quite a bit of exercise working around home and take walks often.

You asked the question but forgot to say what you do.


----------



## Raven (Mar 22, 2014)

I agree rkunsaw.  A healthy diet and exercise are two of the main things I do to protect my health.
Also I have never smoked, mainly because at a young age could not afford money for cigs so never got into
the habit. 
A positive attitude helps  so I try to stay cheerful if possible.  Not always but I do try.


----------



## Gael (Mar 22, 2014)

rkunsaw said:


> I eat natural food and avoid chemical laden, man made "foods" as much as possible. I get quite a bit of exercise working around home and take walks often.
> 
> You asked the question but forgot to say what you do.



I asked a question that I will respond to as you have. It was a question, not a declaration.


----------



## Gael (Mar 22, 2014)

Raven said:


> I agree rkunsaw.  A healthy diet and exercise are two of the main things I do to protect my health.
> Also I have never smoked, mainly because at a young age could not afford money for cigs so never got into
> the habit.
> A positive attitude helps  so I try to stay cheerful if possible.  Not always but I do try.



You helped yourself with that one. I did smoke but stopped over 30 years ago. But I never was a heavy smoker.

I have taken a great many supplements over the years and also herbs. I like many have found out what things to avoid in the diet and strive for that.

I do take alcohol but not in excess and I exercise daily. I've survived a major accident and subsequent surgeries that I've recovered from very well thanks to God's mercy and having taken care of myself before and after.

I've always avoided taking any sort of meds that can lead to side effects and addiction such as sleeping pills, tranquilizers, etc. I'd rather be six feet under then addicted to anything. Well, we may exclude chocolate from that.:yeahright:


----------



## Warrigal (Mar 22, 2014)

I drive carefully and look both ways when I cross the road.
I don't drink alcohol these days and I have never smoked tobacco or anything else.

These things give me the edge over a lot of others.

Other than that, I just do what I've always done.
I don't worry about my health or anything else all that much.


----------



## Gael (Mar 22, 2014)

Forgot to add that I take in a lot of garlic, both in supplements and adding it to my food, pasta especially. It's so darn good for you.


----------



## Gael (Mar 22, 2014)

Warrigal said:


> I drive carefully and look both ways when I cross the road.
> I don't drink alcohol these days and I have never smoked tobacco or anything else.
> 
> These things give me the edge over a lot of others.
> ...



The lack of stress with the outlook you describe is worth it's weight in gold, Warrigal.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 22, 2014)

I try to stay active, use it or lose it thing.  Walking, exercise, losing some excess weight, trading bad fats for good, sweets and carbs in moderation, quit smoking over 30 years ago, also have been using supplements/herbs for many years and not on any prescription meds, trying to avoid that if possible.


----------



## Gael (Mar 22, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> I try to stay active, use it or lose it thing.  Walking, exercise, losing some excess weight, trading bad fats for good, sweets and carbs in moderation, quit smoking over 30 years ago, also have been using supplements/herbs for many years and not on any prescription meds, trying to avoid that if possible.



All that should hold you in good stead.


----------



## That Guy (Mar 22, 2014)

For most of my life, and as I got older, eating healthy and working out to stay in shape for serious waves was a routine.  Now . . . not so much.


----------



## Gael (Mar 22, 2014)

OH yes, and water. How could I have forgotten that. I take in a good amount of filtered water daily to hydrate and cleanse the system.


----------



## Gael (Mar 22, 2014)

That Guy said:


> For most of my life, and as I got older, eating healthy and working out to stay in shape for serious waves was a routine.  Now . . . not so much.



Well, you may not be responding to the "surfs up" call, but you certainly can maintain a exercise routine landlubber style.


----------



## SandyR (Mar 22, 2014)

Exercise is a must every day for me.  Helps you stay strong and young...  I do a daily 7 minute routine of stetching, yoga from an app I downloaded on my iPad called iPromise by Mark Whitwell.  It doesn't require getting outside or any special equipment.  I also have several videos on my iPad for Qi Gong exercises that are easy but very beneficial.  Most people would be able to do them, even if it's a modified version.  I also walk every day.  Either on the treadmill, or outside - at least 15 or 20 minutes.

I have issues with one of my hip joints, so the Qi Gong has really helped me keep moving, and it has helped the hip heal.  

I'm building a website for seniors exercises, which I really hope will help keep people moving.  It's so important to stay healthy.  

I also drink water and tea only - no soda.  I eat very healthy and eat very little sugar.  (I didn't say no sugar though...  can't resist See's Candy, dark chocolate, every once in a while!)


----------



## Gael (Mar 23, 2014)

SandyR said:


> Exercise is a must every day for me.  Helps you stay strong and young...  I do a daily 7 minute routine of stetching, yoga from an app I downloaded on my iPad called iPromise by Mark Whitwell.  It doesn't require getting outside or any special equipment.  I also have several videos on my iPad for Qi Gong exercises that are easy but very beneficial.  Most people would be able to do them, even if it's a modified version.  I also walk every day.  Either on the treadmill, or outside - at least 15 or 20 minutes.
> 
> I have issues with one of my hip joints, so the Qi Gong has really helped me keep moving, and it has helped the hip heal.
> 
> ...



That's positively inspiring!!:yeah:


----------



## Mirabilis (Mar 23, 2014)

Eat healthy, natural foods cooked at home
Don't drink alcohol regularly - might have an ounce if I am offered during a dinner but that's about it
Avoid sugar
Mostly drink water with a lime in it or sparkling mineral water if I am in the mood for something other than water.
Regular chiro adjustments to check balance
I was running 6 miles a day but I keep thinking I am going to hurt my knees so I switched to swimming.  I go to Planet Fitness as well to maintain muscle tone.
I am terrible at keeping up with supplements.


----------



## Gael (Mar 23, 2014)

Mirabilis said:


> Eat healthy, natural foods cooked at home
> Don't drink alcohol regularly - might have an ounce if I am offered during a dinner but that's about it
> Avoid sugar
> Mostly drink water with a lime in it or sparkling mineral water if I am in the mood for something other than water.
> ...



I can tell you that you'd be much better off with brisk walking then running. Less joint impact; even swimming would be better.

But you certainly have a healthy regime to be proud of. 

I can see from all the responses here that this generation of seniors are not going gently into that night!


----------

